# Airbrushing



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 7, 2016)

Been doing a few project here and there and figured I try to get some feedback, what do you guys think of these? Learned to airbrush in school and I just play with it from time to time when the family or friends find a project.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 7, 2016)

Welding helmet I did for Christmas. Seems like it would fit in well on tinboats. :lol:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 7, 2016)

The wood door is amazing.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice, I've always thought I'd like to try airbrushing and even bought a real cheap airbrush at one time. Some of those setups get pretty expensive but I guess if you know how to use one you can justify the cost with the things you do.


----------



## overboard (Feb 7, 2016)

Awesome job on the door, helmet isn't too bad either!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks guys. The helmet was kind of a rush job. It's a pain laying out all the pieces of metal so they all match up all the way around.


JMichael said:


> Nice, I've always thought I'd like to try airbrushing and even bought a real cheap airbrush at one time. Some of those setups get pretty expensive but I guess if you know how to use one you can justify the cost with the things you do.


 I use a Iwata eclipse you can find them for around $80-$100 new and they do a good job for all around stuff like this.


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2016)

You have been doing amazing work for a few years now, do you make a little $ doing jobs? or ever thought about pursuing a career in it?


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 8, 2016)

looks great! love the door


----------



## fender66 (Feb 8, 2016)

Great stuff Rude!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 8, 2016)

That door is sick.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 8, 2016)

Jim said:


> You have been doing amazing work for a few years now, do you make a little $ doing jobs? or ever thought about pursuing a career in it?


Thanks guys. I guess that's kind of why I was wanting some feedback from everyone on here to see if you guys think it's good enough to start thinking about a career in it?


----------



## Texas Prowler (Feb 8, 2016)

Yea man that door is awesome! Mine next? Id sure like to see the outside of a tin look like that. Great work bud.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2016)

I think you got the skill, start slowly and build a portfolio and client base. Nothing can stop you if your behind it 100%


----------



## richg99 (Feb 9, 2016)

On some of the fishing/boating sites that I visit, I see lots of guys airbrushing custom lures. They seem to be selling the lures, too. richg99


----------



## GTS225 (Feb 9, 2016)

I go to a fair amount of old car shows during the fair weather season, and I suggest you try your hand at that venue. Rent a vendor's spot, set up a table with some samples of your work, and have some business cards printed. There's more than one guy that does striping or airbrush work that earns a few bucks on a weekend.
Things to brush or stripe; mailboxes, toilet seat covers, old hubcaps as clocks. You could even do small flat panels with classic characters on them. (Betty Boop, Taz, or try WW2 nose art style paintings.)
If you're into bikes, a guy can make some decent coin there, too. Bikes can be done in a short amount of time, giving you a good labor-to-profit margin.

By chance, do you use One-shot for paints?

Roger


----------



## AllOutdoors (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice work! With skills like that, the sky is the limit! I would like to see some custom painted crankbaits! Check and see if stamina or Jan's net craft still offer baits to be painted. Good luck!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks guys. I think the car show idea would be great once I was to get some what established to bring some show pieces but I'm pretty sure I'd be to slow to do any airbrushing at a show. I'm sure if I was to airbrush all the time I'd get quicker at it but as it is now I might use it 2 or 3 times a year. As far as paint I use Nason urethane base coat I've always had pretty good luck with it. I'd never really thought about painting lures, looks like there some painted ones on ebay for $15-$20+ with a dozen or more bids. Might dig through the tackle box and see what lures I don't use probably have some deep divers since I fish shallow rivers, maybe if I find some you guys could give me some ideas of what colors might suit the style lure. I've bought a mail box the other day to airbrush not sure what yet. Motorcycles would be great to get into. I've painted one for a buddy before but it was just a plain black paintjob, probably a good thing because he laid it over a few months later. Luckily he was ok but the new paint job not so much.


----------



## Kismet (Feb 10, 2016)

Beautiful and pains-taking work!

Just a caution, if this is a hobby or personal interest, think long and hard before you turn it into a profession. Every person I know who has done so, has lost their hobby. 

If you can do it as you choose, you may be able to keep a balance.

Which ever way you go, my best wishes to you.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 10, 2016)

Texas Prowler said:


> Yea man that door is awesome! Mine next? Id sure like to see the outside of a tin look like that. Great work bud.
> 
> Sent from the dust in front of you!


Pick up an aluminum canoe and paint it up like a birch bark canoe.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 10, 2016)

I've always heard that about turning hobbies into a job. I think it would be a little harder to get burnt out on airbrushing because there are so many different things you can paint and the sky's the limits on your creativity vs. doing the same thing in and out. I'm sure it would get old at some point. I'd say it's more of something I just do from time to time to see what I can come up with more so then a hobby, that's what the boat's for :mrgreen: .
That would be pretty cool to do a canoe. I think by the time you bought the canoe and paint you'd have more tied up then you'd get out of it. But if someone brought one to me and wanted it painted I'd jump on it.


----------



## Kismet (Feb 10, 2016)

Well, just sayin'...

When I was younger, it was wonderful to meet a woman, spend some time with her, and, if things worked out between us, have a delightful, intimate time together.


The MINUTE I started my escort business... #-o #-o #-o 












:mrgreen: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 11, 2016)

Kismet said:


> Well, just sayin'...
> 
> When I was younger, it was wonderful to meet a woman, spend some time with her, and, if things worked out between us, have a delightful, intimate time together.
> 
> ...


That's funny, yeah I gave up on that endeavor after about 9 years of trying to find a nice girl and finding nothing but crazies. Figured my effort was better spent on finding a good career and a good hobby. :LOL2:


----------



## Bigwrench (Feb 12, 2016)

I would think with your level of skill you could definitely stay busy and make $$$$ in the process. Amazing detail !


----------



## richg99 (Feb 12, 2016)

I presume that you know that you can buy lure blanks at Jannsnetcraft and a couple of other DIY lure places.

https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/

richg99


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 12, 2016)

richg99 said:


> I presume that you know that you can buy lure blanks at Jannsnetcraft and a couple of other DIY lure places.
> 
> https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/
> 
> richg99


Yeah but I figured I could practice on a lure or two that I never use before I buy any more to paint. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Oct 18, 2016)

Was asked to airbrush this for a charity auction a few weeks ago. Don't think it sold but can't say I'd want a yellow/gray laminate wood grain Mizzou mail box either. lol
The picture don't pick up the wood grain of the yellow very well.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice work. I agree that it wouldn't be too popular here. Of course, this is Texas. 

richg99


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2016)

Fancy mailboxes get stolen here in a minute. The other ones are destroyed by teens. :LOL2:

You do awesome work though for sure.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 19, 2016)

Jim said:


> Fancy mailboxes get stolen here in a minute. The other ones are destroyed by teens. :LOL2:
> 
> You do awesome work though for sure.



I was thinking the exact same things. Even if someone put that up near campus...some bone headed kid would probably steal it. Very nice work though.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 21, 2016)

yeah, that would get destroyed or stolen here quickly. but i do live in a college town now too. LOL!


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Nov 2, 2016)

Nice work. Follow your passion, mi amigo. If this is your art, chase it hard. Speed will come, and it is needed for the "budget" items like t-shirt and lures. Car guys want to buy from other car guys. Bikers buy from bikers. You may have to focus your market strategy. Art is a passion, but you have to think of marketing if you want it as a career. I suggest looking at WetCanvas.com They have forums on airbrush and marketing along with a bunch of other art stuff. Good luck, and keep painting.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 28, 2017)

Well here's some pics of my latest airbrush work. Sorry about the water spots just got back from running it.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Jun 8, 2017)

Your work is amazing


----------



## Crazyboat (Jun 9, 2017)

Very cool!


----------

